
ICIJ OFFSHORE LEAKS DATABASE (2014) - jerryhuang100
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search
======
tdaltonc
Can I get some context on this? This is not the panama leak that's been
blowing up today, right?

~~~
Techbrunch
No, today's leak has not yet been published. This the leak from 2013, 260Gb of
data named the Offshore Leaks:
[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offshore_Leaks](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offshore_Leaks)

------
toadi
To be quite honest it's and nice effort. But I think most large companies
already don't pay that much of taxes. Like in Belgium the company tax is
around 33%. There are already some accounting tricks to get the taxable amount
down. There are even some legal ones made for multinationals. Second those
companies mostly got tax deals that they pay less than 1% company taxes. So
even opening it up doesn't work. But these companies can bend the rules as
they want.

~~~
Grunurs
Basically...we should just count the number of accountants and lawyers a
company hires and tax that number by a yearly adjusted multiple.

~~~
gambiting
What if you hire an accountancy company to do your taxes? How do you calculate
that then?

~~~
gosub
Accounting companies would pay exhorbitant taxes so, to be viable, their
clients would have to pay for it.

------
ForFreedom
Basically the top 1% richest are there in this list.

